# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ST RODA - Forumasice iz Splita i zupanije? - 1

## Mukica

Zanima me koliko ima forumasica.

----------


## Mayaa

bilježim se   :Grin:

----------


## wana

I mi.

----------


## Mukica

dakle ovak:

1. Maya - Split
2. wana - Split

----------


## Maruška

evo nas

----------


## Mukica

cure, pliiizzzzzz, upisujte se na popis  8) 


1. Maya - Split 
2. wana - Split
3. Maruška - Split

----------


## Angel

1. Maya - Split 
2. wana - Split 
3. Maruška - Split
4. Angel - Split

----------


## M&T

1. Maya - Split
2. wana - Split
3. Maruška - Split
4. Angel - Split
5. M&T - Split

----------


## Arwen

1. Maya - Split 
2. wana - Split 
3. Maruška - Split 
4. Angel - Split 
5. M&T - Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad (je li se računa  :Wink:  )

----------


## mikonja

1. Maya - Split 
2. wana - Split 
3. Maruška - Split 
4. Angel - Split 
5. M&T - Split 
6. Arwen-Stari Grad (je li se računa  )
7. mikonja - Split

----------


## rajvos

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska

----------


## Dolisa

.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split

----------


## zrinka19

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split - _mukica editirala jer na forumu postoji i Zrinka - voditeljica SPlitske podruznice_

----------


## brane

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane

----------


## luce2006

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split

----------


## mikonja

pa ima nas nešto .... :D

----------


## trinity

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin

----------


## luce2006

> pa ima nas nešto .... :D


ma ima nas dosta, samo druge cure ne vide

----------


## Ivana_st

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split

----------


## sbuczkow

> 1.Maya-Split 
> 2.wana-Split 
> 3.Maruška-Split 
> 4.Angel-Split 
> 5.M&T-Split 
> 6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
> 7.mikonja-Split 
> 8.rajvos-Makarska 
> 9.Dolisa-Split 
> ...


15 eto i nas  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas  :Smile:  sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## summer

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas  :Smile:  sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer

----------


## makita

tu sam, u St

----------


## talibasi

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas  :Smile:  sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split

----------


## zrinka

vidi koliko nas je  :D

----------


## vanjci

mogla si dopisati i nas clanice kojes e nismo dopisale da vidimo koliko nas zbilja ima  :Smile:

----------


## luce2006

evo ja cu nadopisat jos 3 cure sta ih se mogu sjetit, a i makitu, zrinku i vanjci
valjda se nitko nece ljutit sta ih potpisujem u njihovo ime  
 :?

----------


## luce2006

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas  :Smile:  sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela

----------


## sbuczkow

> vidi koliko nas je  :D


Pa kad cemo onda svi skupa na kavu?  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

sbučkov
kad ces ti moci, ti imas, cini mi se najmanju bebu?  :Smile: 

ja sam za  :D

----------


## makita

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidi koliko nas je  :D
> 
> 
> Pa kad cemo onda svi skupa na kavu?


I ja sam za, al sam sa slobodnim vremenom na Vi   :Sad:  

Luce, hvala  :Love:  , dok ja skužim da triba kopi-pejst  :Embarassed:

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbučkov
> kad ces ti moci, ti imas, cini mi se najmanju bebu?


mi smo vec bili vani, tako da kad je fino toplo nema problema!  :Smile:

----------


## luce2006

i mi bi, samo nemojte da jedina ja moran dojit u javnosti, meni je to malo jos crnjak   :Embarassed:

----------


## zrinka

luce, obecajem da cu u znak solidarnosti odmah podojiti jelenu   :Kiss:

----------


## Mayaa

bit će mi vrlo vidit vas    :Kiss:   a pogotovo bude li maja dotad smila u srednji položaj u kolicima... ubila sam se tegleći je   :Rolling Eyes: 

a bilo bi mi drago vidit i nove rodine pelene   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

> luce, obecajem da cu u znak solidarnosti odmah podojiti jelenu


onda, prvi ljepsi dan idemo u setnju na otvoreno dojenje?!  8)  :D

----------


## zrinka

moze  :Smile:

----------


## luce2006

idemooo  :D

----------


## Maruška

Kad Lovre vidi da netko doji, odmah ce se solidarizirati...
Luce, kad vidis moju veliku barabu kako doji, proci ce te svi crnjaci.

----------


## makita

Luce, rodila si na moj rođendan  :Love:

----------


## makita

Uf, greška  :Laughing:  , sbuczkow je rodila na moj rođ. Nju ću ljubit  :Kiss:

----------


## makita

Danas je lip dan, izlazite li??? :D

----------


## mikonja

a štra je s onima koje su tek dobile bušu?   :Grin:

----------


## luce2006

mikonja, pa neces valjda propustit lekcije o dojenju i to jos uzivo?!?

----------


## talibasi

i mi smo za kavu, samo uzmite u obzir da nam treba biti lako dostupna lokacija obzirom da smo dupli.  
znaci, navijamo za bilo koje mjesto u centru grada! :D

----------


## zrinka

talibasi, a jel ti pasu bace?

----------


## sbuczkow

> talibasi, a jel ti pasu bace?


meni pase.  :Smile:  onda, koji dan? zrinka, ti biraj kao "najstarija"   :Laughing:  (trebalo bi najprije pogledat vremensku prognozu)

----------


## zrinka

da cu ja tebi, najstarija, a? tc tc   :No-no:  

ako talibasi pasu bace, ja bi tamo negdje
po gradu, kako nema rive, manjak je mjesta za popiti kavu na kojima ima sunca

ali, ja sma mobilna pa mi pas ebilo sto
i jutarnji sat, bar za ove koje ne rade ili mogu kidnuti s posla (psssst necemo nikom rec) ili kidnuti bar na marendu 
 :D

----------


## sbuczkow

> ali, ja sma mobilna pa mi pas ebilo sto
> i jutarnji sat, bar za ove koje ne rade ili mogu kidnuti s posla (psssst necemo nikom rec) ili kidnuti bar na marendu :D


i ja mobilna pa mi je svejedno. I isto bi radije ujutro. A kako cemo se prepoznat?   :Laughing:

----------


## Mayaa

jel vi to dogovarate za sutra ili još niste odredile dan? ja sutra ne mogu... u biti možda i mogu, dolaze mi u posjet jedna beba sisalica od 5 mjeseci i njezina mama iz dubrovnika  :D 
o njima ovisi di ćemo   :Wink:

----------


## sbuczkow

> jel vi to dogovarate za sutra ili još niste odredile dan?


Mislim da nismo odredile dan.  :Smile:  Ja isto sutra ne mogu, imam preglede...

----------


## luce2006

ne bi ni ja sutra, meni je najzgodnije za vikend
znaci bace-super, nisan odavno tamo bila

----------


## zrinka

amo prekosutra
ako nam vrime bude lipo, a?   :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

ja mogu. ostale?

----------


## ruby

Evo i ja bih se pridružila, ako me primate.

----------


## željka!

U koju uru ćete se naći u četvrtak?

Ja ću pokušati doći, i ovaj put ću dovesti i bebača   :Heart:

----------


## Dolisa

I mi dolazimo!  :D 

U koju uru?

----------


## zrinka

ocemo 11h?

----------


## Mayaa

šta se mene tiče, u redu je 11. osim ako maja ne opali ćorku  :/

----------


## Dolisa

Mi mozemo u 11...

----------


## makita

Probat ću ukomponirat i ja četvrtak :D

----------


## sbuczkow

> ocemo 11h?


I ja mogu  :D Where?

----------


## sbuczkow

> šta se mene tiče, u redu je 11. osim ako maja ne opali ćorku  :/


Pa uvalis je u kolica. Jel te treba pokupit ili ides autom?

----------


## Mayaa

> Mayaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> šta se mene tiče, u redu je 11. osim ako maja ne opali ćorku  :/
> 
> 
> Pa uvalis je u kolica. Jel te treba pokupit ili ides autom?



hehehehe ne znaš ti još koje su to mustre kad uvate 6 miseci   :Grin:  
idem pješke, ja sam u gradu   :Kiss:

----------


## talibasi

mi imamo sutra ujutro cijepljenje, ali ako uspijemo dolazimo! bace u 11h, jel tako?!
samo mislim da za sutra najavljuju kisu... :/

----------


## luce2006

mi otpadamo onda, ne mogu kroz jutro   :Sad:

----------


## luciana32

evo i mene, i ja sam iz Splita...

by the way, zna li netko kada će biti organiziran pregled autosjedalica?

Luciana32

----------


## zrinka

ako bude kisa, ocemo negdje drugo? merkator?

luce, a koja ura tebi pase?

----------


## luce2006

bas nikoja, ona mi je kroz jutro ajme, osin toga, triba spremat rucak   :Grin:  , pa muz ide na posal oko 12:00 pa san ja 2 ure sama kuci dok ne dode sveki pa tako...svasta

----------


## zrinka

ma ah luce
mozete izac po ure, uru, da dite vidi sunca a mi tebe  :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

idemo onda ujutro potvrdit ili otkazat, kako ko   :Grin:  

meni mercator ne paše jer se još nisam usudila maju vozit sama... moja sramota   :Embarassed:  

ali nije vrag da je sutra jedno i jedino jutro kad se možemo nać   :Razz:

----------


## sbuczkow

> idemo onda ujutro potvrdit ili otkazat, kako ko


ja mogu, ostali javite da znam ocu dolazit  :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

Mi necemo moci doci ako je kisa ili se sprema kisa...nemamo auto.

----------


## talibasi

izgleda da ipak najavljuju sunce! :D 
mi svakako dolazimo ako nam se cijepljenje ne oduzi! prepoznati nas je lako-dupla trokolica!

----------


## summer

Mi necemo moci, moramo u bolnicu i poslije na dogovoreni rucak. Ali biljezimo se za slijedeci susret. Uzivajte!

----------


## sbuczkow

> mi svakako dolazimo ako nam se cijepljenje ne oduzi!


ok, a di na Bacama?

----------


## zrinka

ocemo u marcela? ili di vam vec pase, meni svejedno

----------


## Mayaa

mi ćemo krenit ako u međuvremenu ne počne kiša  :/ 
još izviđam vrime   :Unsure:

----------


## zrinka

ma kreni, kod mene, na mertojaku je zasad sunce

vidimo se  :D

----------


## luce2006

> ma ah luce
> mozete izac po ure, uru, da dite vidi sunca a mi tebe


je, u ovon slucaju bi gledalo oblake   :Smile:  
nista, vidimo se drugi put, nadan se da ce bit brzo

----------


## luce2006

lipo se provedite!

----------


## sbuczkow

> ocemo u marcela? ili di vam vec pase, meni svejedno


Moze iako ni ne znam di je to  :Smile:  Uglavnom, ja dolazim na Bace, imam Mayin broj a ona ima tvoj pa se vidimo!  :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

> ma kreni, kod mene, na mertojaku je zasad sunce
> 
> vidimo se  :D


u gradu ful oblaci   :Grin:  ali kaže sbuczkow da je i kod nje sunce... krećemo  :D

----------


## zrinka

sbučkov, odmah do onog fitness centra na bacama, kad prodjes onu slasticarnu

luce   :Sad:  
bas bi vas volila viditi, reci za drugi put uru koja tebi pase, pa cemo se prilagoditit

----------


## ruby

Mi ćemi isto vjerojatno svratit, idemo s didom, pa ćemo tamo prošetat. Zrinka, imam tvoj broj pa ti se javim oko 11 di ste.

----------


## zrinka

ruby - super!  :D

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbučkov, odmah do onog fitness centra na bacama, kad prodjes onu slasticarnu


ok, see u!

----------


## Vodenjak

I ja se upisujem pod forumašice Splita i županije.

Ja neću doći imam poslijepodne ispit   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luce2006

alooooo di ste sve? al ste jos na kavi?

----------


## zrinka

evo nas
bile sbučkov, mayaa, makita, zeljka!, ja i jos jedna cura nam se pridruzila mimo foruma, svi s djecicom a sbučkov i s muzem

bas nam je bilo dobro, luce, drugi put obavezno s nama  :Smile: , ja sam podojila jelenu i mislila a di je sad luce   :Kiss:  ....

vidimo se opet

----------


## luce2006

> bas nam je bilo dobro, luce, drugi put obavezno s nama , ja sam podojila jelenu i mislila a di je sad luce   ....


  :Laughing:   :Kiss:   a luce doma sa malon na sisi cilo bozje jutro. evo tek je maloprije zaspala. bice da je skok


ajmo, kada je sljedeci put, jedva vas cekan vidit!

----------


## Mayaa

evo, baš je bilo super, opuštajuće, relaksirajuće i edukativno  :D 

a šta mislite da utvrdimo nekim danom u tjednu ritualnu kavu olitiga kružok?   :Grin:

----------


## vanjci

ako bi moglo kroz popodne mozda???za nas radnike...

----------


## zrinka

ma moze  :Smile: 
onako ranije popodne, dok je jos sunca, radi bebica

----------


## sbuczkow

> a šta mislite da utvrdimo nekim danom u tjednu ritualnu kavu olitiga kružok?


uvik sam se pitala sta znaci to "kruzok"  :Smile: 
ps kad stignem poslat cu link s par slikica s danasnjeg druzenja...

----------


## željka!

Baš nam je bilo super   :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Baš nam je bilo super


Zeljka, stvarno steta da se ne volis slikavati, jako si fotogenicna.  :Smile:

----------


## DixieJone

UH....  :Smile:  
Evo jos jedna forumasica splitska....
Nego ja sam tek sad obratila pozornost na ovaj podforumcic.Stvarno mi se svidjaju aktivnosti ovog tipa i bas me zanimalo kako to ide?Jel se prijavimo pa nas onda zovete s vamin i jel primate svih ili kako?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## željka!

> željka! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš nam je bilo super  
> 
> 
> Zeljka, stvarno steta da se ne volis slikavati, jako si fotogenicna.


Ma na svim slikama ispadam užasno, ili imam zatvorene oči i/ili sam u nekom čudnom pokretu ... ma katastrofa   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayaa

a di su slike? željka, ja isto ispadam očajno, budemo li skupa na slici niko neće tit gledat   :Grin:  

DixieJone, dogovorimo kavu, dođeš... ne može jednostavnije.

----------


## luce2006

bas, di su slike?
dixie, sljedeci put kad se dogovorimo za kavu lipo dodi i to ti je to. ili si ti mislila na rodine aktivnosti a ne na ove nase kavoispijajuce?

----------


## sbuczkow

> Ma na svim slikama ispadam užasno, ili imam zatvorene oči i/ili sam u nekom čudnom pokretu ... ma katastrofa


Na ovima si ispala odlicno.  :Smile:  Nisam jos stigla poslat jer mi muz ima predstavu pa nije stigao pripremit to za web.  A i mali je dobio neku fibru i danasnji nam je cijeli dan uzas. Mozda veceras..

----------


## ruby

Joj, baš mi je žao. Grozna me mučnina uhvatila, cili dan! Ali slijedeći put sigurno dolazimo.

----------


## sbuczkow

Evo slije: 
http://free-st.t-com.hr/amadeus/

----------


## Mayaa

pa kud mene u gro gro planu, jooooooooooj   :Sad:

----------


## summer

Bas su super slicice! Zao mi je sto vam se nismo pridruzili...

----------


## zrinka

super fotke  :Smile: 
mayaa a bas si lijepo ispala   :Kiss:

----------


## vanjci

meni ne otvara slije  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luce2006

vanjci, provaj sa explorerom
slike su super   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

> pa kud mene u gro gro planu, jooooooooooj


ajde ne kaki.  :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> meni ne otvara slije


Ni meni ne radi s Mozillom, s Explorerom radi

----------


## DixieJone

Ma da i mislila sam na kavice i to...  :Smile: ,pa cemo vam se jednom prilikom pridruziti.
slike su vam jako dobro ispale   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## makita

> pa kud mene u gro gro planu, jooooooooooj


I mene
ajaj jaj
A žalosti...imaj milosti prema nama koje nismo tako fotogenične pa nas malo obdari bar kakvim fotošopom  :Rolling Eyes:  ...il već jesi  :Laughing:

----------


## mikonja

Ajme super su slikice!

----------


## Sretna Mama

Evo i ja se pridruzujem pod ovaj Split :Smile: 
Zao mi je sto nisam prije vidjela da je kava...rado bi bila dosla  :Sad:

----------


## sbuczkow

> A žalosti...imaj milosti prema nama koje nismo tako fotogenične pa nas malo obdari bar kakvim fotošopom  ...il već jesi


 :Smile:  
Zasto bas sve zenske moraju komentirat kako lose ispadaju na slikama, grrrrr! A ja se bas ponadala da nece biti takvih komentara.  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

sbučkov, ja ne komentiram tako  :Smile: 

cure, vrijeme je prekrasno, kad cemo opet?  :D

----------


## martinaP

Ja ću vas samo pozdraviti. Iako sam na sjeveru Lijepe naše, srce je i dalje u vašoj županiji, doduše iza brda (Imotski).

 :Love:

----------


## makita

> sbučkov, ja ne komentiram tako 
> 
> cure, vrijeme je prekrasno, kad cemo opet?  :D


Kad si ti lipša  :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Kad si ti lipša


 :Smile:  a dobra si.  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka19

:Crying or Very sad: 
ja uvik vidim nakon što se vi nađete
(a i onako ne bi mogla tada jer sam radila)

A KAD JE SLIJEDEĆA KAVICA :?

----------


## vanjci

ja i dalje depresivno iyjavljujem da ne otvara mi slije  :Crying or Very sad:  ni opera ni firefox a bome ni explorer :shock:

----------


## sbuczkow

> cure, vrijeme je prekrasno, kad cemo opet?  :D


Ja sam za.  :Smile: 
Petak?

----------


## zrinka

amo petak  :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

amo   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka19

a kad u petak?

----------


## Mayaa

jel vam paše u 11? a onda kad počne ljetno vrime da pebacimo kavu za popodne jer će bit duži dan pa da i one cure koje rade dođu na svoje   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

moze

----------


## sbuczkow

> moze


ja jos ne znam hocu li moc jer mi je mali bolestan, opet ona mokracna infekcija. Da nas mu je cak i fibra malo skocila. Javim se Mayi u petak kako je, pa ce ona znati hocu li doci ili ne.

----------


## Vodenjak

Ja radim   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željka!

Može petak  :D

----------


## Dolisa

Dolazimo znaci u petak...ako se ovo bezvezno vrijeme smiri

----------


## talibasi

prosli put nismo ipak uspjeli zbog cijepljenja....

ovaj put nemamo nista planirano, pa ako se vrijeme smiri eto i nas...opet bace ili...?

 :Love:

----------


## M&T

uh ovo tek sad vidim...

mogu vam se i ja pridružit ako stignem??   :Grin:

----------


## *MaemI*

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas  :Smile:  sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela


evo i ja se dodajen na listu....valjda sam iskopirala zadnju

----------


## zrinka

svi ste dobrodosli  :D

----------


## ruby

M&T, oćeš dovest svo troje? Ja ne znam kako ću sjedit jer Filip mora sve razgledavat, dodirnut, ispitat   :Grin:  .
Ajte, pliz, ponovite još jednom di točno.

----------


## M&T

> M&T, oćeš dovest svo troje? Ja ne znam kako ću sjedit jer Filip mora sve razgledavat, dodirnut, ispitat   .
> Ajte, pliz, ponovite još jednom di točno.


naravno draga da ću vući svo troje, ionako ih nitko ne želi pričuvat  :Grin:  
aj draga dođi  i ti  :Love:  
i mene interesira gdje :?  :?

----------


## zrinka

na bacama. kafic marcello
ili tu negdje 
 :Smile:

----------


## M&T

> na bacama. kafic marcello
> ili tu negdje


ok, u 11?? 

iako je more vrlo blizu, nadam se da se moji malci neće okupat  :Grin:

----------


## talibasi

M&T, bas se veselim sto necemo biti jedini duplici! :D

----------


## zrinka

cure - sunce!
vidimo se, tko hoce moj broj na pp, da se ne izgubi  :Smile:

----------


## talibasi

zrinka, imas pp!

----------


## Mayaa

meni je malo preburno za šetnju. napravit ćemo đir oko zgrade pa ako se baš smiri moguće da se i vidimo   :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

evo me
bile M&T sa svojih troje, talibasi s blizancima, ruby sa njm i sincekom,  mayaa s prijateljicom i majom i jelena sa mamom 
 :D 

na bacama super, nije puhalo, sunce i more
bile smo malo u smjenama, i trcakrale okolo s dicom ali smo stigle i dvije tri rijeci razmijenitit

pozdrav svima i vidimo se opet   :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

Baš vam zavidim...

----------


## Mayaa

mrzim kad me ovako vrime zezne, planirala sam doć navrime i sa još jednom curom   :Sad:  

ništa, morat ćemo organizirat popravni   :Wink:

----------


## luce2006

pa gori je pisalo da si bila  :? 

jel moze popravni jedan dan ali popodne???

----------


## zrinka

ma bila je mayaa, samo je dosla nesto kasnije i M&T je vec otisla

----------


## zrinka19

moja luca zadnjih dana baš spava u to vrime   :Grin:  

a je li bi se mogli sastaj negdje, gdje bi djeca bila "u toru", jer i ja od svoje Luce nemam šanse sjedit ni minutu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## M&T

evo me  :Grin:  
bilo mi je super, zadovoljna sam i sretna i moram vam šapnit  da je ovo moj prvi sastanak u životu s forumašima :D  :D 

kad bude opet sastanak/druženje/kavica dolazimmmmm
 :Love:

----------


## makita

> moja luca zadnjih dana baš spava u to vrime   
> 
> a je li bi se mogli sastaj negdje, gdje bi djeca bila *"u toru",* jer i ja od svoje Luce nemam šanse sjedit ni minutu


A jaka si  :Laughing:  

Nemam ideju za child proof tor

----------


## zrinka

> moja luca zadnjih dana baš spava u to vrime   
> 
> a je li bi se mogli sastaj negdje, gdje bi djeca bila "u toru", jer i ja od svoje Luce nemam šanse sjedit ni minutu


marcelo ima tobogan i kucicu
nisu ni ostala djeca mirna, svi smo manje vise setali okolo s djecicom

bas na ansim kavama djece ne manjka, a svi znamo da necemu moci uvijek u isto vrijeme sjesti i na miru popiti kavicu

cure, ja uvijek imao poneke rodine letke sa sobom, ako nekog nesto posebno zanima, nek mi se javi prije pa da donesem, ako imam

----------


## sbuczkow

> marcelo ima tobogan i kucicu
> nisu ni ostala djeca mirna, svi smo manje vise setali okolo s djecicom


Znači, ja bi bila jedina koja može sjediti.   :Grin:  (doduše s obzirom na to kakav je zadnjih sedam dana, a posebno danas, možda bi se i vani probudio, šta se dosada nije nikad desilo  :Smile:  )
Baš mi je žao da nisam mogla doći.  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

sbučkov i meni je zao sto vas nije bilo
ja mislila ponijeti fotic pa rekla sebi - ma sta ce mi, pored sbuckov i njenog m   :Smile:

----------


## talibasi

> Znači, ja bi bila jedina koja može sjediti.


sbuczkow, i ja sam odmarala sjedeci, jer su moji jos "u mirovanju", odnosno nisu hodaci, a navikli su da kad sjednu u kolica nema van, obzirom da sam obicno sama u setnji s njima, pa je nemoguce nosati jednog, drugog, voziti kolica i sl.!
M&T, i meni je ovo bio prvi sastanak s forumasima i bas mi je bilo super. bas se veselim iducem susretu! :D 
zrinka, hvala za rodine letke...mm se odmah uhvatio citanja o autosjedalicama i "ne po guzi" kad je dosao doma!  :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## DixieJone

I nas dvi dolazimo sljedec put,jer smo danas imale posjetu.Da sam znala da ce kasniti 3 ure   :Nope:  bila bi i ja dosla s mojom bebuljom!Jedva cekam   :Coffee:  &   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:  .Jos ako bude lipo toplo i suncano....AJMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :D

----------


## summer

Ja i drugi put propustila! Ko mi je kriv kad nisam pratila topic. Nista, valjda treca sreca!
(Al i kod nas na St 3 je divljacki puhalo...)

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow, i ja sam odmarala sjedeci, jer su moji jos "u mirovanju", odnosno nisu hodaci, a navikli su da kad sjednu u kolica nema van, obzirom da sam obicno sama u setnji s njima, pa je nemoguce nosati jednog, drugog, voziti kolica i sl.!


A bas mi je zao da nisam bila, nisam jos imala priliku čavrljati s mamom blizanaca!  :Smile: 



> zrinka, hvala za rodine letke...mm se odmah uhvatio citanja o autosjedalicama i "ne po guzi" kad je dosao doma!


 :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

Helou cure  :D 
Je li zna koja od vas možda di mogu kupit pojas, steznik ili nešto slično a da nije Anita?   :Grin:   I da ne košta 500 kuna.  :Smile: 
Trbuh mi je preogroman i sad mi ga je već dosta...
Inače, je li ovo OT ovdje?

----------


## talibasi

u ljekarni preko puta bolnice Firule. platila ga 100kn!

----------


## Darijae

ajoj pa uopće ovo nisam vidila grrrr... sad sam ljuta ...a i Luka isto dobro mi došlo malo djećijeg društva za igru

----------


## trinity

> Helou cure  :D 
> Je li zna koja od vas možda di mogu kupit pojas, steznik ili nešto slično a da nije Anita?    I da ne košta 500 kuna. 
> Trbuh mi je preogroman i sad mi ga je već dosta...
> Inače, je li ovo OT ovdje?


imam ga ja, vrlo malo koristen. hoćeš?

----------


## sbuczkow

> imam ga ja, vrlo malo koristen. hoćeš?


Kupila sam ga već. Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Mayaa

hoćemo stavit neku kavu npr u petak... valjda će se vrijeme do tad popravit  :/

----------


## zrinka

moze
petak  :D

----------


## sbuczkow

> moze
> petak  :D


i ja zasada mogu

----------


## DixieJone

Mozda bi i mi mogle ako se ovo vrijeme smiri.
Kad i gdje?

----------


## vertex

Samo da pozdravim svih, i ja sam tek nedavno skužila ovaj kutić!

----------


## zrinka

petak
bace, marcello kafic

(ako ozdravim do tada  :/ )

----------


## luce2006

zrinka, jel to jos ona gripa?

ako je popodne, biljezimo se i mi

----------


## M&T

neće se vrijeme popravit.... nažalost  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ajmo prebacit onda u mercatora????    :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> petak
> bace, marcello kafic


ovo sutra otpada?

----------


## M&T

cure jeste bile??
ja nisam stigla....  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

ja se jos lijecim i nisam za vani  :Sad: 
bas sam se mislila jesu li se cure nasle

----------


## željka!

Kad ćemo se opet naći?

Nadam se da ovo vrime neće još dugo biti ovako ružno.

----------


## Mayaa

kažu do petka ovako   :Sad:

----------


## Issa

ja se prijavljujem

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja se prijavljujem


dobrodošla  :D

----------


## Zabica

A joooj ja sad tek vidila ovaj topic  :Rolling Eyes:  
I mi se prijavljujemo :D

----------


## trinity

danas mi si cini bas lijepo vrijeme...i to nakon sto sam ja jucer bila primorana kupiti novi kisobran...c..c..c

----------


## vanjci

evo  i ovdje-predavanje o AS u nedjelju na pujankama u 18 h.

----------


## bublić

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas  sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 

evo i nas!!! :D

----------


## zrinka

danas? anybody?

----------


## Mayaa

može  :D 

isto misto, isto vrime? 11, baće?
doć će sigurno i netko sa mnom... još je rano za sms-ove   :Wink:

----------


## trinity

ja bas imam nastavu od podne pa mi je malo na knap.

----------


## zrinka

mi krecemo  :D

----------


## Mayaa

evo i mi   :Grin:

----------


## trinity

uzivajte

----------


## Zabica

jel bila kavica danas?ja nikako nisam mogla...morala odvest psica na sisanje  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sbuczkow

> jel bila kavica danas?ja nikako nisam mogla...morala odvest psica na sisanje


  :Laughing:  čitam i nikako da skužim (a tek sam se probudila pa sam valjda još malo omamljena), na kakvo sisanje se vodi pse? I onda mi tek sine da mislis na šišanje.   :Grin:

----------


## luce2006

sbuczkow, isto   :Laughing:  

dajte nemojte tako dogovarat kave iz neba pa u rebra. onako, dogovorite bar za dan dva unaprid

----------


## zrinka

bile smo  :D 
dolisa, lara26, mayaa i ja, svi s malisima
zao mi je sto nas nije bilo vise, bojim se da je ovo moja zadnja jutarnja kava jer pocinjem raditi   :Sad:

----------


## Zabica

sisanje  :Laughing:  hahaha nisam uopce skuzila kako se jos moze protumacit s obzirom da se rijec sisanje na ovom forumu najvise koristi  :Laughing:  
Nemam hrvatsku tastaturu pa je stvarno blesavo ispalo  :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)



tek sam sad skuzila ovaj topic, pridruzujem se  :Grin:

----------


## DixieJone

Aaaaaalooooo curke!
Kada opet ide kavica?Ja bi rado dosla ali javite par dana ranije tako da znam.
PUSA  :Kiss:

----------


## Issa

i mi se javljamo ponovno. valjda nas zrinka nije skuzila :D  :D

----------


## zrinka

ma tu sam, ne vise tako cesto
ali sam pocela pocela sam raditi,  :Sad: 
ali dan je produzio pa se mozemo naci i popodne?   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam i selim vas na ST RODA - Forumasice iz Splita i zupanije? - 2

----------

